# best herbicide for plantain and dock?



## chickenman22 (Mar 28, 2017)

hey guys, one of my hay fields is being taken over by plantain, dock, and henbit (not to worried about the henbit as it will die in summer). The hay field is fescue, orchard, and some timothy. We have always used 2,4-d, but after finding this website, I thought it might be worth it to get the consensus on the best herbicide or regiment for the field. We have been paying a company to do our spraying, but i'm looking at getting my sprayer operational again. We will be spraying this week. Should i continue with the 2,4-d, use weedmaster, or maybe even p+d or grazonNext? I do sell some hay but most is used to feed cattle and no cattle compost is used. Would the residuals of p+d be worth it? Should I consider spraying in the fall as well, and with what? At what rate should the 2,4-d be applied(1 pt per acre or 2pt per)? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

chickenman22 said:


> hey guys, one of my hay fields is being taken over by plantain, dock, and henbit (not to worried about the henbit as it will die in summer). The hay field is fescue, orchard, and some timothy. We have always used 2,4-d, but after finding this website, I thought it might be worth it to get the consensus on the best herbicide or regiment for the field. We have been paying a company to do our spraying, but i'm looking at getting my sprayer operational again. We will be spraying this week. Should i continue with the 2,4-d, use weedmaster, or maybe even p+d or grazonNext? I do sell some hay but most is used to feed cattle and no cattle compost is used. Would the residuals of p+d be worth it? Should I consider spraying in the fall as well, and with what? At what rate should the 2,4-d be applied(1 pt per acre or 2pt per)? Thanks for any and all help.


if you don't have to worry about residual definitely grazon next. Check the label and if no restrictions spray again in mid October then overseen in march next spring. The henbit will keep being a problem as will chickweed-their opportunists and when they die for the summer they make a chance for summer grasses like foxtail wire grass and crabgrass.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If you would prefer to stay away from a residual product like Grazon you might look into using Dicamba( Banvel or Clarity) which is a little better than 2,4d on perennial weeds like dock and plantain. Weedmaster is a mix of 2,4d and Dicamba.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to hatalk chickenman.....


----------



## chickenman22 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks somedevildawg, I think this forum will be an invaluable asset in the coming years. Are there any more herbs that I should consider. Right now, I'm thinking Grazon might be worth the try depending on the price. Would I need to reapply Grazon in the fall or just spray 2,4d? I would think with the residual, I wouldn't need to respray with the same herb.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Best approach is to scout your fields starting around sept 10th. You have to get down on the ground and look because the plants are tiny. I haven't been all that impressed with the residual. My view is if you disrupt the cycle with fall control then oversees heavyinearly spring to fill in the spots where the killed winter annuals were you have largely won the battle until your stand of grass starts to thin.


----------

